# Movies you want to see: Summer 2005



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, what movies is everyone waiting to see this summer? My picks:

* The Hitchikers Guide To The Galaxy
* Star Wars: Revenge Of The Sith
* Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Star Wars: Revenge Of The Sith = obviously
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

I have no clue when these will come out:
Pirates of the Caribbean 2
Spiderman 3


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Is this a trick question?? 

I didn't know there _were_ any other movies coming out besides
_STAR WARS: REVENGE OF THE SITH_!  
I'll go watch it 3 or 4 times and count that as my other votes. 

However, I am suddenly interested in the prospect of _POTC II_. I was unaware. Will Johnny Depp :love1: and Orlando Bloom :love1: be in it? (Rhetorical question, I can find out for myself.  )


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0383574/

this is all they have on it.

Yes Depp and Bloom return.

and actually they are filming 2 sequels together, so there will be a 2 and 3 movie

here's the link for 3: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449088/

But they dont come out until projected 2006 and 2007 respectivly.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Since I don't go to the theaters, Boogeyman, National Treasure, White Noise, Constantine, Hide and Seek and The Ring Two. All coming to my mailbox a few days after they're released on DVD in the next few months.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
The Fantastic Four
Batman Begins
Land of the Dead--- not summer movie... slated for fall.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Star Wars: Ep. 3
Fantastic Four
Batman Begins
War of the Worlds (Spielberg and sci fi destruction? I'm there.......)
The Longest Yard

and a sleeper...... Stealth. Jamie Foxx tries to become an action hero like Will Smith. Look for the trailer it looks pretty good with a computer based jet fighter that goes all Terminator/War Games and turns rogue.....


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Star Wars Episode 3 and National Treasure (May 3rd on DVD). Star Wars will be the second movie that I've went to the movies to watch this year, I usually wait until movies come out on DVD before watching them. I hope Star Wars isn't a let down!!


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Star Wars 3
Lord of War
Awake
Harry Potter 4

A perhaps on Batman 5

For 2006
POTC2 - release date is 7.7.06
Lonely Hearts


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Mr. and Mrs, Smith


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

trnsfrguy said:


> Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
> The Fantastic Four
> Batman Begins
> Land of the Dead--- not summer movie... slated for fall.


I guess "Land of the Dead" will be a summer movie after all.. Universal has moved up the release to June 24.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I am looking foward to Kingdom of Heaven, I may go see the new Batman movie, but I'll probably wait for video, Star Wars, Longest Yard, Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy, and War of the Worlds.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Fantastic Four
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

FYI: Dead Man's Chest is slated for *next* summer.


----------

